# 14. Ketterer Bike Marathon Bad Wildbad 2014



## Fortis76 (4. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

nachdem man sich jetzt anmelden kann, war ich so frei und habe den Thread für 2014 eröffnet.
Ich hoffe ich habe damit niemanden seiner Aufgabe beraubt.
Für mich ist es übrigens nach langen Jahren der Abstinenz wieder der Einstieg in das "Renngeschehen".
Ich freue mich schon auf diese Veranstaltung und frage mal in die Runde, ob sich schon jemand angemeldet hat oder schon weiß, dass er mitfahren wird.

Wie der Streckenverlauf sein wird ist mir noch nicht bekannt, vielleicht kann da jemand was dazu sagen.
Hoffen wir mal auf besseres Wetter wie letztes Jahr.

Grüße


----------



## Hottahegel (6. Februar 2014)

Ich warte diese Jahr wie sich das Wetter entwickelt . Letztes Jahr hat es mir so richtig besorgt 
 Noch nie so gefroren bei einem Rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (3. März 2014)

Ich hab mich gleich wieder angemeldet. 
Schlechteres Wetter wie letztes Jahr kann es ja kaum mehr geben, aber irgendwie hat es doch Spaß gemacht und einen mit Stolz erfüllt im Ziel. 

Hoffe nur, die Duschen sind nicht wieder am Arsch der Welt. 
Letztes Jahr hab ich mich frierend auf dem Parkplatz nackig machen müssen und das will ich dieses Jahr keinem mehr antun.


----------



## Fortis76 (9. März 2014)

Super dann sind wir schon mindestens zu zweit


----------



## Fortis76 (10. April 2014)

Ist schon irgend etwas über die Strecke bekannt?


----------



## Surskit (16. Mai 2014)

Wie ist die Strecke denn vom technischen her so? Ist mein erster Marathon überhaupt, werde ganz bescheiden auf der Kurzstrecke starten.

Gruß


----------



## duffner (16. Mai 2014)

Surskit schrieb:


> Wie ist die Strecke denn vom technischen her so? Ist mein erster Marathon überhaupt, werde ganz bescheiden auf der Kurzstrecke starten.
> 
> Gruß



schau mal hier


----------



## Surskit (16. Mai 2014)

Besten Dank duffner! Kann ich mir schon ein Bild machen


----------



## gisbi7 (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo kann jemand was zur aktuellen lage vor ort sagen: zwecks reifenwahl?


----------



## duffner (16. Mai 2014)

gisbi7 schrieb:


> Hallo kann jemand was zur aktuellen lage vor ort sagen: zwecks reifenwahl?


 ich fahr am Wochenende die Strecke mal ab, danach melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## R4b3 (17. Mai 2014)

Cool, freu mich auf den Bericht. Hab mich auch angemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gisbi7 (17. Mai 2014)

hallo
aber nicht das du erst am sonntag die strecke abfährst,
wäre dann nämlich mit dir unterwegs


----------



## gisbi7 (18. Mai 2014)

hallo
mir hats zeitlich nicht gereicht die strecke abzufahren.
ist jemand die strecke gefahren?


----------



## duffner (19. Mai 2014)

gisbi7 schrieb:


> hallo
> mir hats zeitlich nicht gereicht die strecke abzufahren.
> ist jemand die strecke gefahren?



Nö, noch nicht. Aber heute Nachmittag wird's wohl was...


----------



## chriznogood (19. Mai 2014)

Also ich bin das Ding gestern mal abgefahren. Der Aufstieg ist im oberen Teil identisch der 2012er Runde. Nur der Anstieg im Ort geht westlich von der Seilbahn hoch und dann die asphaltierte Panaramastrasse entlang, quert die Auffahrt zum Sommerberg und mündet dann im "tradtionellen" Anstieg.

Der Abstieg ist im oberen Teil gleich wie 2012 (Paraglider Startplatz) nur im unteren Teil (Nach der Radsportkademie) haben die den letztjährigen Trail eingebaut. Der ist an einigen Stellen noch schlammig,und wird vorraussichtlich auch schlammig bleiben. 

Oben konnte ich jetzt keine Abweichungen feststellen. Insgesamt war die Strecke trocken. Leider ist kommendes WE kein Abstecher zur Grünhütte möglich


----------



## duffner (19. Mai 2014)

@chriznogood
Mir ist nicht klar ob nun rechts oder links (wie 2013) herum gefahren wird?
Und wird dieser rutschige Trail zwischen Grundweg und Rennbachhangweg hoch oder runter gefahren? Nach der Radacademy wird dieser anscheinend hochgefahren. Dieses Teilstück ist wohl das einzige wirklich anstrengende Teilstück.

@gisbi7
Kurz vor meiner Runde hats geregnet und der einzige Streckenabschnitt bei dem man sich überlegen müsste welchen Reifen man aufzieht ist eben dieser Trail im dichten und schattigen Waldstück. Auf diesem Trail hat es viele Flache und rutschige Steine. Macht aber wahrscheinlich nur talwärts Probleme.
Falls ich dabei bin ziehe ich einen 2.2 Conti Race King auf.
Die Strecke gefällt mir nämlich nicht wirklich.


----------



## duffner (21. Mai 2014)

Revidiere meine Aussage "die Strecke gefällt mir nicht wirklich"!
Bin die Strecke 2013 gefahren und dies war eine deutlich andere Streckenführung als dieses Jahr.
Es geht nun auch wieder rechts herum wie 2012.
Trotz allem die Strecke ist bei trockener Witterung mit einem X-King bzw. Race King (oder Vergleichbares) zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gisbi7 (21. Mai 2014)

hallo
super vielen dank
also ich bin dabei mit race king 2.2 auf mittelstrecke.
bis dann


----------



## Robby2107 (24. Mai 2014)

Das mit der trockenen Witterung dürfte sich ja erledigt haben.
Mußte meinen Startplatz leider wegen einer Familienangelegenheit an einen anderen Starter weitergeben. 

Wünsche euch trotzdem und trotz des Wetters viel Spaß und unfallfreie Fahrt.


----------



## Fortis76 (25. Mai 2014)

Schön wars. Teilweise auch schön schlammig.
Werde nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein, dann auch hoffentlich schneller .


----------



## Fortis76 (10. Mai 2016)

So hole mal den alten Faden wieder hervor.
Hat jemand von euch ne Vermutung, warum dieses Jahr bisher eher wenig Anmeldungen vorliegen?
Hat sich was geändert, was ich verpasst habe?
Die Strecke hat ja schon Spaß gemacht und ist für deutsche Verhältnisse technisch doch etwas anspruchsvoller.


----------



## träk_fjul (10. Mai 2016)

glaube das liegt am langen kalten frühjahr...viele warten wohl noch mehr training ab vor den ersten rennen...

ausserdem gehört das race nicht mehr zu einer serie (german bike masters), was ja manchen rennen schon deshlab mehr teilnehmer durch die, die halt ne karte für die ganze challenge haben, gesichert hat.


----------



## Fortis76 (10. Mai 2016)

Schade. Das Rennen und die Strecke verdienen mehr Teilnehmer.


----------



## JensL (11. Mai 2016)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Schade. Das Rennen und die Strecke verdienen mehr Teilnehmer.



Yep, bin letztes Jahr nach vielen vielen Jahren mal wieder fahren und trotz drei Runden hat es Spass gemacht! 
Werde dieses Jahr auch wieder auf der langen Strecke starten.

Am gleichen WE ist auch noch Albstadt und Emmelshausen ... vielleicht liegt es auch daran.


----------



## backfire (13. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

hat von Euch schon jemand auf der Campingwiese übernachtet? Sind dort Toiletten vorhanden?
Ich würde gerne am Freitag anreisen und bin mir nicht sicher ob ich lieber einen der Campingplätze in der Nähe anfahre.


----------

